# wild camping Dover



## pelly66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Travelling to France soon, one of our friends said you can park over night on Dover sea front has any one done this?


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

pelly66 said:


> Travelling to France soon, one of our friends said you can park over night on Dover sea front has any one done this?


Yes, three times now without a problem. Need to arrive on Marine Parade after 6.00 p.m. All free parking by then and designated parking spaces for motorhomes and caravans but no one bothers if you park anywhere. Need to take water with you as no services available. easy access to town centre with a number of takeaways and restaurants, , we quite like the buffet style - help yourself chinese restaurant that is about 100 yards from the town side of the passenger underpass that goes under the dual carriageway to the port.

You are within sight 300 yards at the closest of the port and hearing distance as well, the port has a hum of machinery all night but not too loud to sleep. Access to marine parade is to go to the port on the dual carriageway, past the second BP garage (the first is at the bottom of the hill down in to Dover, round the roundabout and back along the dual carriageway for about 100 yards and turn left before the Premier Inn. Right on sea front

Steve

Steve


----------



## yellowdog (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes ,its called Marine parade ,a stretch of road along the sea front ,free to park and quite safe but a little noisy.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877

Map for you and all details


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

nice little pub capel le ferne cheap beer good food small camp site at rear five mins from the port the[ royal oak] recomended JEffro


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Yes. no problem parking overnight here and perfectly legit. A traffic warden directed me here first time. Used it many times both before crossing and on late returns. As previously stated, arrive after 6.00pm and it's free. Before this there is a reasonable pay and display charge.


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

We have done it a couple of times without any problems.

I was very nervous about it the first time as we previously had a caravan and only ever stayed on sites.

It was fine though. 

To begin with I kept peeping out the window to see if all was OK. I saw 2 Police officers exercising their dog along side us on the beach. They gave me a friendly wave and a smile and it put my mind at rest that we were OK to be there.

Blinds all shut up you could be anywhere - I slept like a log!

Plan to do it again this year.

Lorna


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've stayed there at least 20 times but now I prefer to get an evening ferry and stay over in France either at the port or if its light at Le Touquet in the airport car park.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I clicked in the wrong place, see next post!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Invicta said:


> SNandJA said:
> 
> 
> > pelly66 said:
> ...


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

quote="SNandJA"]


pelly66 said:


> along the dual carriageway for about 100 yards and turn left before the Premier Inn. Right on sea front
> 
> Steve
> 
> Steve


Personally I would use the 2nd turning left (Wellesly Road) to get to Marine Parade as the first one by the Premier Inn has restricted access. It may just be me (woman driver I can hear some say!) but I do find it tight getting my car (Peugeot 807) through this junction.

By using the A2 the road to the docks, Jubilee Way, leads straight into the port area. At the bottom of Jubilee Way take the left hand lane for the seafront. Very good Brewers' Faye 'Duke of York', restaurant at the top of Jubilee Way at the roundabout A2 A258.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

We've done it a few times, no hassles what so ever and lovely meal at Cullins Yard on the marina.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we parked on marine parade on the 7th Jan in 6" of snow, got a good nights sleep and had a 6 o/c crossing. :lol: 

But if we have a later crossing we would park at the Park And Ride at New Dover Road, Canterbury. They have motorhome bays a tap waste dump and toilets, and for £2.50 it includes 24hrs parking and the bus into town.  Bob.


----------



## pelly66 (Jan 25, 2010)

jeffro said:


> nice little pub capel le ferne cheap beer good food small camp site at rear five mins from the port the[ royal oak] recomended JEffro


This sounds good can you camp for free?


----------



## pelly66 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Wild camping Dover*

Thanks too all who posted reply's to my question.
I think I will try that pub at Capel first.

Cheers everyone and happy camping lol.

Neil


----------

